
How to create Sublime Text 3 snippets - veekthoven
https://veekthoven.com/blog/how-to-create-sublime-text-3-snippets
======
veekthoven
When writing code, every keystroke counts. Mastering shortcuts or using
snippets for your text editor or IDE will save you a significant amount of
time in the long run. In this article, I will show you how to create snippets
for my favourite text editor, Sublime Text.

